# New shoes



## tapanade (Mar 16, 2015)

Well lads I had to say goodbye to my old Crocs as starting a new job and they issued me with safety shoes and they are a bitch to wear my feet are in bits after a 8 hour shift wait till I start the 12 hour shiffts next week. So does anybody have any tips on how to break chef shoes in


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

You have to wear them. But the question is do they fit you properly to begin with. No good shoes should be giving you that much trouble if they fit or you have trouble with your feet.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

What type of material are they made out of? I generally go with leather because I have wide feet and they seem to stretch out faster for me.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Well, yeah, if the shoe doesn’t fit....

But one tip I learned in the army when they issued us new boots was.... panty hose.

Well, sockettes, I guess if you can find them. We just cut the feet off pantyhose, masking-taped them to our legs, and then put a thick pair of socks over the panty hose. The socks slide/glide over the pantyhose. No friction, no chafing, and no blisters. That, and massaging the boots with liberal amounts of neatsfoot oil...


----------

